# Bad tensioner pulley bearing



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think my tensioner pulley bearing is going. The one going to my crank and WP. I will disconnect that belt and see if I still hear the sound. Anyone know the cheapest place to purchase this? I saw on GM direct about $52.

Thanks!!


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*Replacing bearing in tensioner*

If you can separate the pulley from the tensioner, you can press the bearing out and buy a replacement at an auto parts store. I am not close to my 05 M6 right now, so I cannot look. I have done this replacement before on other GM cars. Much cheaper. I have a bench vise and various size sockets and short pieces of pipe. Use a large socket on the backside of the pulley where the bearing will come out, and a small size one on the front side to match the bearing inner race. Crank down the vise and out comes the bearing. Easy.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, if after removing you can read the bearing #s on the bearing and get a direct bearing replacement from a local parts store, pound the old one out and replace with the new bearing is going to be cheaper then replacing the whole tensioner asmbly.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Im not sure if I would want to try to push out the bearing, besides I dont really have the right kind of vise. It's kinda small. Thanks tho for the advice!


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I assume this issue was noticed from a belt squeal issue.....

How does one know it's a bearing going bad?
As opposed to a tensioner losing preload?

Thanks!
BOB


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just replaced mine. I bought it from Rock Auto for something like $35 shipped.

Anyways, I have had a terrible squeal for months. Replaced both pulleys with stainless steel units and the squeal remained. Replaced the tensioner and it disappeared, but then came right back. I have no idea what to do now. I know for sure it is the AC Belt causing the squeal.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

For the last 3 years each fall when the temperature drops.... my goat has developed a belt tick which turns into a full squeal. First year it happened was the last year under warranty so all the dealer did was replace the belts and it was gone for another year. Last year it was on my dime so I did the same with both belts, same result... noise gone until a few weeks ago. 

BUT.... I'm only putting about 6k miles on my GTO each year so this both belts a year is BS!!! Hell, my GTO only has 27k miles on it and both belts have now been replaced 3 times! 

This year, suspecting the aux drive tensioner bearing has seen better days or the tensioner has weakened over time, I replaced the aux drive tensioner (Gates unit bought from NAPA $51). I found a slight play in the bearing after removing the belt and rotating it by hand. Re-used last years belt from NAPA and still had the same problem. 

Disbelieving that my ears were deceiving me... I took the simple solution route. Removed the aux belt again and fired it up with only the AC belt in place. Found the AC drive was squealing like a pig.... so that belt was removed. Re-installed only the aux drive belt and the noise is now gone. Checked the condition of the removed AC belt I bought from NAPA last year and it looks great... with the lone exception, a pair of small indents on the outer surface of the belt where the tensioner and pulley come into contact with the rotating belt. 

So, I've got a new Delco AC belt and Delco AC tensioner (bought from a local Delco distributor combined $84) and will install them before I need AC again next spring..... which is when I also plan to replace the pulleys for both belts. 

If this plan fails, I will revert to changing the belts each fall until that fails to cure the issue... then I'll restart all over again with replacing tensioner's, pulleys and belts ohhhh friggin my!!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Mine seemed to stop now. I spoke to soon. Maybe it was because it was brand new and needed to be broken in, because now it is silent as ever. Just like you stated though ^^^^, I am sure I will be right back at it LMAO


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Good to know I'm not alone with the god-forsaken AC belt squeal.
Mine was quiet until this summer. Changed the belt and it was good for a month.

Now it's back squealing like a pig until it "warms up" by running the engine for 10 mins or so. 

*Has ANYONE out there succeeded in fixing this? *
I've got a replacement tensioner in my trunk ready to go, but if that's not the answer, I'd rather not waste the time.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Well.... nobody weighed in, so I changed the tensioner. 
(and cleaned the pulleys/belts too)

Took about 30 minutes, and wasn't too difficult. 

End result -- it was quiet this morning. Hopefully this will last.


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

So did changing the pulleys out fix the squeal? I have the same issue and have just removed the belt for now. I cannot find any reason for the squeal. My rollers spin smooth and I don't see any issues with the pulley surfaces.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm convinced that changing the tensioner fixed the squeal. 

Sequence of events....
Original parts squealed.
Put on new belt. Squealed less for a couple weeks.
Put on new tensioner, cleaned pulleys, and cleaned "week old" belt.
No squealing for the past several months.

It was obvious when I was re-installing the belt..... the new tensioner had much more preload in the spring. It took more force on the wrench to move the tensioner.

IMO -- $50 on the tensioner was well spent. Nothing ruins a "nice car image" like a squealy belt.


----------

